

REASONS: My final blog entry… love you all… [Wilkes McDermid] - CmonDev
https://wilkes888.wordpress.com/2013/02/08/my-final-blog-entry-love-you-all/

======
CmonDev
Interesting reasoning.

PS: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/1140149...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/11401497/Food-blogger-plunges-to-his-death-from-roof-of-Coq-
DArgent.html)

